# Watermarks Vs. Logos?/ Business Growing...need logo and software



## jessicaharrisphoto (Dec 3, 2011)

I have been in business now for about 3 months and I'm finally breaking even on my initial expenses.  I am averaging about 3 shoots per week now, which is awesome!  But, as my business is growing, I need better software and tools to help me do what I want, and make it professional in appearance.  

First of all, I really need a logo.  I really hate to pay someone to do a logo because basically, all I want is my name in cursive.  I have been able to do this manually on Picasa's editing program but I do it for each picture and it takes FOREVER.  So I have a few questions...for all of you that give the CD to your client so they can do the printing, do you put your logo on them?  And do you have rules for what they can upload to the internet?  Do you ask them to use the ones with your logo?  I figure a logo is just that, and a watermark is more something that goes across the photo so people cannot steal your images on the net.  Right?  So, with that being said, what is the best watermark software out there?  I want a unique one.  And what is the best software to make my logo?  I'd also like to put my logo on each photograph.  What are your thoughts?  What does everyone else do?


----------



## MTVision (Dec 3, 2011)

As a customer I don't mind having pictures with a watermark on them for Internet use (Facebook). I do hate paying a lot of money for prints that have a logo on them.  Even if it's small and in the corner of the picture bothers me. I know who the photographer was - I don't need to see their name everytime I look at a framed picture in my house. you are more likely to get business from someone seeing a watermarked photo on Facebook then from seeing your logo on a picture in someone's house. Just my opinion. 

Photoshop/photoshop elements - you can make watermarks and logos. I don't know how you can use picasa - I've tried it and it doesn't seem like you can do too much. If your running a business then you should definitely have photoshop or GIMP which is free.


----------



## orljustin (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not paying you to garbage up the images I paid you to produce with your name.  If you can't produce things without that nonsense, I'm not hiring you.


----------



## borisnikon (Dec 3, 2011)

You should give them the cd with the photos blank and also with watermarks and then tell them that if they want to put them onto the Internet they have to use the ones with the watermarks on. That way there happy that they have the plain ones to put in their house or what ever and then you will get free advertising if the client puts them on the Internet


----------



## jessicaharrisphoto (Dec 3, 2011)

orljustin said:


> I'm not paying you to garbage up the images I paid you to produce with your name.  If you can't produce things without that nonsense, I'm not hiring you.



I give people a CD with images with logo and without and ask them to only use the ones with the logo when uploading to the internet.  So, they are not forced to use them with the logo.


----------



## jessicaharrisphoto (Dec 3, 2011)

I actually have the Elements trial and I like Picasa better! I know it sounds crazy.  I have been doing photography for 19 years so I am not new at it.  I am somewhat new to digital...only for about 6 months professionally and about 5 years with a simple point and click.  I always did film/darkroom.  So, most of my pictures do not need much editing.  I am big on making them look good without too much editing.  I have been complimented on my natrual style of editing too many times, so I have to be doing something right.  There are more things in Picasa/Picnik than people realize.  Lots! But, I need more now, especially for watermarking.  So, to ask my question again, should i give the client a copy of the CD with my logo on them and without and ask them to only upload the logo prints to the internet?  Or should I just allow them to upload all prints to the internet?  I have found they do it and lots of people comment (such as on Facebook) and I do not end up getting credit.


----------



## ManhattanShutterBug (Dec 3, 2011)

Inkscape is free and you can make a logo/watermark with it. I prefer photoshop CS5.

I don't give away a CD for prints. They either order prints through me or I charge them for a disc of high res images for printing. Every shoot I give a watermarked low res disc for online sharing. Even when they do buy the CD in my contract it states they can only use the watermarked images online. Also if people want to see images early I have them sign a release, I upload them to my Facebook page and have them tag themselves in it. It is likely to direct people to my business Facebook page and has resulted in a lot of business.


----------



## KmH (Dec 3, 2011)

To produce professional grade products you really need to be able to do image edits in a 16-bit color depth, which requires professional grade software.

Picasa, GIMP, Photoscape, Photoshop Elements, etc are pretty much limited to 8-bit edits, and lack many of the tools, features, and functions a retail photography business needs to to consistantly produce high quality products.

A watermark/logo does not prevent theft of images off the Internet.

A watermark can be cropped or edited out of a photo.


----------



## Tony S (Dec 3, 2011)

Take a picture of your signature if that's what you want to use and use Photoshop to create and save it as a brush. Then you can use the same thing for everything and even be able to resize it.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 3, 2011)

jessicaharrisphoto said:
			
		

> I actually have the Elements trial and I like Picasa better! I know it sounds crazy.  I have been doing photography for 19 years so I am not new at it.  I am somewhat new to digital...only for about 6 months professionally and about 5 years with a simple point and click.  I always did film/darkroom.  So, most of my pictures do not need much editing.  I am big on making them look good without too much editing.  I have been complimented on my natrual style of editing too many times, so I have to be doing something right.  There are more things in Picasa/Picnik than people realize.  Lots! But, I need more now, especially for watermarking.  So, to ask my question again, should i give the client a copy of the CD with my logo on them and without and ask them to only upload the logo prints to the internet?  Or should I just allow them to upload all prints to the internet?  I have found they do it and lots of people comment (such as on Facebook) and I do not end up getting credit.



You probably like picasa better because it's easier. Elements is easier then full blown photoshop but it's not as user friendly as picasa or picnik. Picnik and picasa damage your photo whereas with elements and layers you can limit the damage. Picnik has a lot of features but nowhere near what elements has. If you are shooting in JPEG then the photos are already processed in camera but if you are shooting in RAW they have to be processed just like film gets processed in the darkroom. 

If you are giving a cd to customers so they can print don't put your logo on those pictures. Give them a low res copy of the photos for Internet use with your logo if you want. Anyone proficient with editing programs can either crop the logo/watermark out or edit it out.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 3, 2011)

KmH said:


> To produce professional grade products you really need to be able to do image edits in a 16-bit color depth, which requires professional grade software.


Not true.  Again, you seem to be confusing your opinion with fact.


----------



## orljustin (Dec 4, 2011)

jessicaharrisphoto said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not paying you to garbage up the images I paid you to produce with your name.  If you can't produce things without that nonsense, I'm not hiring you.
> ...



That's good.  I certainly wouldn't use them.  I'm not here to do your advertising, unless you gave me a substantial agreed upon discount.


----------



## KmH (Dec 4, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > To produce professional grade products you really need to be able to do image edits in a 16-bit color depth, which requires professional grade software.
> ...


Hey Derrel!

I have a stalker too!

You are incorrect Kerbouchard, yet again.

I did not state any facts, I clearly stated an opinion, so no confusion at all on this end.


----------

